# Because who can have just one Great Dane?



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Titan got a present for his first birthday - another Great Dane!

Zeph is 7 months old, 34.5" at the shoulder and 110 lbs. He lived on a farm where he was being beat up on by a Bulldog, so he was really in need of a new home as soon as possible. He's very laid back, tolerant of other dogs, good with kids, cats, pigs, and goats. He's a bit on the thin side since he was free fed and he has almost no muscle. He hasn't been very socialized, so he's afraid of new things, but overcomes his fears quickly with some encouragement and a few treats. 

He and Titan have bonded very quickly and he gets along with all of the other dogs quite well. Overall, things have gone better than I could possibly have hoped for!

Here are the monsters:


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

He is gorgeous, congratulations!!! And Titan is maturing nicely too!

(Also you have no idea how jealous I am. In the best way, of course. BF still won't let me get on a dane waitlist.)


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

No way! He is gorgeous! I know you said that you wanted to have multiple Great Danes, ever since you got Titan. Congratulations! To you and to Zeph for finding himself a great new family and an awesome big brother


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is beautiful. That was so good of you to take him in. It looks like he and Titan are having a wonderful time.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Awwww congratulations on the new "Baby" so Gorgeous together


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Zeph is absolutely stunning. Love his markings. 
Seeing the pictures of the two of them playing makes my
heart melt. 
Best birthday present ever.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations! Glad to hear he got a good home with you. Looks like those two will have a blast together.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh WOW. Look at him! SO handsome. Congrats.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone  They are indeed having a blast. Turns out having two Danes is less work than having one because two Danes wear each other out instead of one wearing me out!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh wow, he's gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy! Glad he'll have the good life from now on .


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

How awesome! Double the Dane fun! :clap2:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats! They are perfect together!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! It's so nice to see them getting along well together.


----------



## NaimaandMe (Jul 18, 2016)

They're both so beautiful! Wow--110 lbs. at 7 months...I can't even imagine.  Enjoy them both!


----------



## LuzRdgz (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh my God! They're both so gorgeous! Just the other day I told my dad I wanted a Dane if I ever moved to a bigger house and he looked at me like I had gone mad hahaha. Guess I'll stick to just my terrier for a while lol. But I definitely want one later on. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

LuzRdgz said:


> Oh my God! They're both so gorgeous! Just the other day I told my dad I wanted a Dane if I ever moved to a bigger house and he looked at me like I had gone mad hahaha. Guess I'll stick to just my terrier for a while lol. But I definitely want one later on.
> 
> Congratulations!


They're actually pretty decent "small living space" dogs. Unless you get a freak of nature like my mantle, Titan, they're generally very lazy, require probably 1/3 as much exercise as a terrier, and they like to sleep. A lot. Zephyr is content with a 30 minute walk and a few training sessions and then he sleeps in sun spots or on the couch for the rest of the day.


----------



## LuzRdgz (Apr 7, 2016)

Hiraeth said:


> They're actually pretty decent "small living space" dogs. Unless you get a freak of nature like my mantle, Titan, they're generally very lazy, require probably 1/3 as much exercise as a terrier, and they like to sleep. A lot. Zephyr is content with a 30 minute walk and a few training sessions and then he sleeps in sun spots or on the couch for the rest of the day.


Huh, interesting. Yeah, I'd actually read about them being quite lazy. What I'd be concerned about, I guess, would be in the sense of them knocking everything around them with their tails or what not hahaha. 

BTW, I've read you always recommend Earthborn and I just found out there's a site here in Mexico where they actually sell it. I assumed that you feed the large breed variety, but do you have any knowledge about the other 'flavors'? I was about to switch Laika to Instinct but I'm considering Earthborn now that I know where I can get it.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

LuzRdgz said:


> Huh, interesting. Yeah, I'd actually read about them being quite lazy. What I'd be concerned about, I guess, would be in the sense of them knocking everything around them with their tails or what not hahaha.
> 
> BTW, I've read you always recommend Earthborn and I just found out there's a site here in Mexico where they actually sell it. I assumed that you feed the large breed variety, but do you have any knowledge about the other 'flavors'? I was about to switch Laika to Instinct but I'm considering Earthborn now that I know where I can get it.


I actually don't feed the large breed formula. I switch between Meadow Feast and Coastal Catch, both of which my dogs seem to like. I plan on going over to Primitive Naturals, which is their 5* formula, as soon as my Danes are a bit older. 

And yes, they definitely knock everything over with their tails. All surfaces that are 3.5 feet high or lower have to be cleared of anything breakable


----------



## LuzRdgz (Apr 7, 2016)

Hiraeth said:


> I actually don't feed the large breed formula. I switch between Meadow Feast and Coastal Catch, both of which my dogs seem to like. I plan on going over to Primitive Naturals, which is their 5* formula, as soon as my Danes are a bit older.
> 
> And yes, they definitely knock everything over with their tails. All surfaces that are 3.5 feet high or lower have to be cleared of anything breakable


Guess I'll consider one for later in life. Just finally settling with Laika and puppyhood, so I'm not really in a rush of going about that any time soon hahaha. But I really, really want one. 

I was thinking about trying the Meadow formula, seems like she might like it. She's a picky eater with her kibble and I'm just impatiently waiting for her current bag to finish so we can switch to something she's actually interested in. Hope there's not that much trial and error though.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

LuzRdgz said:


> Guess I'll consider one for later in life. Just finally settling with Laika and puppyhood, so I'm not really in a rush of going about that any time soon hahaha. But I really, really want one.


They're wonderful dogs. I'll probably never have anything else. Definitely gather information and join a Dane-specific forum for advice before taking the leap. Great Danes require a lot more of a financial commitment and management than most other breeds, but to me, it's worth it!


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Congratulations ! He is beautiful and they look great together.

So, it´s now 2 GD going on 3...?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Joao M said:


> Congratulations ! He is beautiful and they look great together.
> 
> So, it´s now 2 GD going on 3...?


Yes, that's the plan. I'll be getting another puppy in 2018 after these two have settled down a bit


----------

